# How do I put my cap badge on my beret?



## ptemcclounie (4 Mar 2013)

I know I shouldn't wear my cap badge on my beret until I have learned to march but no one has taught me anything on how to wear my uniform and I am worried most about my beret and cap badge. It is only a recruit beret and it is black, the part wear my badge would go is in the shape of a rounded arrow head and it is all sewn without a slot to put the cap badge, I am very confused about this if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  :camo:


----------



## MikeL (4 Mar 2013)

Are you sure your beret isn't green? - The Logistik Unicorp green beret is so dark it is almost black


Talk with your PAT Pl CoC or course staff(if you are on BMQ) they will show you where you need to make the hole so you can wear the capbadge.  It's pretty simple.

Also,  you may wish to consider changing your name on the forum unless you want the world to know who you are.  I'm pretty sure I've already found out who you are by searching Facebook.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (4 Mar 2013)

How could you even sew it to your beret? It is metal.


----------



## jwtg (4 Mar 2013)

Cut a slit so that your cap badge can be inserted; all berets are issued this way.  Put the slit where your cap badge will mostly cover the stitching that you see, and form your beret so that your cap badge will sit over your left eye.

If you're nervous that you'll screw it up and ruin your beret, ask your staff.  They can't expect you to perform a task you haven't been trained on yet- yes, that includes wearing the uniform.  I had an interesting lecture where a staff member taught us to get dressed.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Mar 2013)

Here's a friggin great idea:


ASK an NCO to show you/demo it.
 :facepalm:


----------

